
Poems for Coders - slowenough
Inspired by:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.nature.com&#x2F;articles&#x2F;d41586-019-02912-x<p>I suddenly wanted to start this mailing list. I&#x27;m not trying to make money, but you can submit poems here:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;forms.gle&#x2F;ibxhFUjhNRvwyrB99<p>And can submit yourself to the mailing list (note: a poetry submitter is not added to the list), here:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;forms.gle&#x2F;aoE77nnhihnFHkwW7<p>There will be (pending submissions) a weekly digest of the best poems submitted (judged solely by me).<p>The mailing list is not going to contain anything else except poems for coders by coders (or their spouses&#x2F; loved ones). If selected, and you want it, I&#x27;ll include a 140 character bio. Your emails on the mailing list are never going to be used for any other purpose.<p>BTW - can anyone suggest a good mailing list solution? Spreadsheet of emails, how to send to each for free?
======
philipkiely
Mailing list providers Mailchimp and Substack are two that I've heard good
things about. You can also send a high volume of emails relatively cheap on
AWS SES.

This list looks pretty cool I've subbed.

~~~
slowenough
cool, I think you're my first sub. It might just be you for now.

at least I won't be spamming you!

